# Bass Concertino



## PostMinimalist

Here's a link to me hacking my way through the first minute or so of the Concertino for Double Bass and String Orchestra which I'm writing for my friend, Dominic Seldis, Principal double bass with the Royal Amsterdam Concertgebouw Orchestra. 
Your comments are welcome as always...


----------



## Lang

Wow, that is nice. Look forward to hearing the whole work. Never really associated lyricism with the double bass before.


----------



## PostMinimalist

Thanks.  
Yes, I think Dom would be an opera singer if he wasn't a bassist! 

F


----------



## nefigah

Awesome. Was good to see your face this time too; you look nothing like your avatar


----------



## PostMinimalist

nefigah said:


> you look nothing like your avatar


Yes, my ears are much shorter now!


----------

